# Any Tips on How to Repair my Humi Seal?



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Guys. I've been battling with both of my little desktop humidors as far as maintaining humidity and finally discovered the problem. When doing the flash light test I was expecting a beacon of light to come shooting out of any gaps in the seal. Tonight I finally held the humidors up to eye level to inspect the seal and sure enough there is plenty of light escaping.

My first humidor is probably a write off. There is large gap on three sides. Since it was a gift and originally purchased on the ISOM I won't be able take it back for repair. The second one I ordered online as part of a sampler pack and it has a gap along the entire back side where the hinges are located. I don't want to bother with sending it back for a replacement. It lists for $20 at the site I got the sampler from. 

I tried tightening the screws to no avail and on the other one I experimented with rubbing a candle along the seal to build up the gap and try to make a seal with no luck. Any suggestions on how I can fix this thing on my own or should I just use this as an excuse to buy a nicer looking and larger desktop? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

All my cigars are safely stored in my coolerdor in the meantime so there have been no casualties other than my pride. You'd think I'd have figured out the poor seals much earlier.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

YYCgar said:


> Any suggestions on how I can fix this thing on my own or should I just use this as an excuse to buy a nicer looking and larger desktop? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


No excuse needed...You'll probably need a bigger one soon anyway...

You could try paraffin wax...Available at most grocery stores...Or you could "build up" the "edge/wedge" with some tape(masking).


----------



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I used the green painter's masking tape as the adhesive is not as strong and I wanted to be able to remove it easily if this didn't work. I'm also thinking it will smell less as the "8 day safe removal" period expires.

So far both humidors have passed the light test and now I'm going to attempt to season them again. If they hold humidity I'll move some smokes back into them after a week or so depending on the smell or lack of it from the tape.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'd go with a cooler until I could get a actively controlled cabinet.Coolers hold humidity rock solid...:2


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Lock and Lock Air Tight food storage containers with humidity beads or gel work very well for temporary humidors. They are available at most supermarkets, Target and Wal-Mart--well worth the price

Gamecock


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not gonna look good but it's gonna help if you build up the seal with silicon caulking. If you are careful you might even get a clean job done and it won't look too bad. You can build the silicon up pretty high, too. It would be like a flexible lip.

Till


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

you can use masking tape to help make the seal tighter.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Try High Density Sponge Rubber Weatherstrip.

I used it on one of mine and it did the trick :tu










http://www.acehardware.com/product/...626208.2626341.2627448&pg=2&parentPage=family

Chas


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

:tpd:


----------



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Try High Density Sponge Rubber Weatherstrip.
> 
> I used it on one of mine and it did the trick :tu
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give that a shot next. There has been no improvement on the Cuban Market Special with the masking tape. A little improvement on the burl wood but I'm going to let it sit over night and check again in the morning. I'm off to Wally World to see if I can find similar weather stripping.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

YYCgar said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a shot next. There has been no improvement on the Cuban Market Special with the masking tape. A little improvement on the burl wood but I'm going to let it sit over night and check again in the morning. I'm off to Wally World to see if I can find similar weather stripping.


If I may kindly ask...What are you using for hygrometers? Digital or Analog?

Please keep us updated:tu


----------



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

My371 said:


> If I may kindly ask...What are you using for hygrometers? Digital or Analog?
> 
> Please keep us updated:tu


The adjustable digital ones from Heartfelt. I calibrated them with the humi pak and then recalibrated them with the 65% beads. I also have a non adjustable digital that I calibrated along with the new ones. The old one is sitting in the coolerdor with the beads and sitting rock solid at 65%. No luck at Wally World for the weather stripping so it'll be a Home Depot run tomorrow run tomorrow. Fingers are crossed on the burl though, so far it's looking ok.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

YYCgar said:


> The adjustable digital ones from Heartfelt. I calibrated them with the humi pak and then recalibrated them with the 65% beads. I also have a non adjustable digital that I calibrated along with the new ones. The old one is sitting in the coolerdor with the beads and sitting rock solid at 65%. No luck at Wally World for the weather stripping so it'll be a Home Depot run tomorrow run tomorrow. Fingers are crossed on the burl though, so far it's looking ok.


Excellent!

Can you post pics of your "C Market Special"? I'm just curious.

Did you "build up" the tape on it?


----------



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

My371 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Can you post pics of your "C Market Special"? I'm just curious.
> 
> Did you "build up" the tape on it?


Pics of both with the tape job. The Burl seems to be holding steady at 71% with foam and a little dish of water. If it holds for a few days I'll load it up with sticks and beads.

CMS









Tape Job









Burl Wood









Tape Job


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

YYCgar said:


> Pics of both with the tape job. The Burl seems to be holding steady at 71% with foam and a little dish of water. If it holds for a few days I'll load it up with sticks and beads.
> 
> CMS


Love the "inlay"!:tu...U gotta fix that sucker...lol

I found a "low density"-self stick-weather stipping at Lowes...Only 3/16 thick...Here


----------



## YYCgar (Feb 10, 2008)

Well the burl wood is holding steady with just the masking tape but I'm going to leave it for a few days. Seems the humidity should be rising a little rather than holding steady with the amount of watery soaked foam that's in there.

The CMS I think might be a lost cause. Using the weather stripping makes it very hard to close and keep closed. I fear it's actually warped as only the right corner doesn't sit flush without the aid of weight on top of the lid. I've tried cutting the 3/16 thickness down but without great success. I'm going to leave it with a bunch of weight on it overnight in the hope the weatherstripping compresses. Perhaps I'll try the silicon if this fails. After that I guess I'll keep it for a conversation piece or a dry box.

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll update if anything significant happens.


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd post a pic if I could but I haven't made enough posts yet to post pics. Talk about a tongue twister. Ok, my problem is the cedar on the inside of my humidor has separated from the outside. It's only done this on the left sidewall. I see the weather stripping may help, and I just ordered a new glass top humi from cheaphumidors.com. I would like to repair this one and use it as well since my wife got it for me as a birthday gift about 3 yrs ago. It's only a 20 ct. humidor but it was a nice gift me thinks.


----------

